# Body of chef found in freezer



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Two years later? Yikes.

http://www.wgntv.com/wgntv-french-chef-found-in-freezer-aug11,0,4056568.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, at least she didn't slice and dice him before freezing.


----------

